# Prepare or just call me a paranoid conspiriter



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's a list of what I've been researching with links:

Polar Shift Rapidly Increasing

http://modernsurvivalblog.com/pole-shift-2/alarming-noaa-data-rapid-pole-shift/

Massive Animal Die Offs

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/2011/01/birds-tumbling-from-the-sky-fish-floating-dead-in-the-water-how-unusual-are-these-animal-die-offs.html

FEMA Preparedness (Food Stocking)

http://globalrumblings.blogspot.com/2011/01/alert-fema-stocking-up-on-pre-packaged.html

NASA Solar/Earth Polar Shifts

http://www.examiner.com/holistic-science-spirit-in-national/magnetic-north-pole-shift-nasa-and-egyptians-say-this-has-happened-before

Comet ELEnin

http://www.sott.net/articles/show/221672-Comet-Elenin-is-Coming-
http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=C%2F2010+X1
http://secchi.nrl.navy.mil/STEREOorbit/C2010_X1.html

Planet X/Tyche (Nibiru) Wormwood [Earthquakes on southern hemispher]

http://www.aolnews.com/2011/02/14/tyche-meet-the-mysterious-new-super-planet-said-to-be-in-our-so/

Change in Astrological signs

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/7879370-zodiac-signs-change-due-to-polar-shift-get-your-new-sign

Timewave Zero (Terrence McKenna), March 15th, 2011

http://www.fractal-timewave.com/
http://www.timewave2012.com/











Birds Tumbling From the Sky; Fish Floating Dead in the Water: How Unusual Are These Animal Die-Offs?
www.pbs.org
Birds Tumbling From the Sky; Fish Floating Dead in the Water: How Unusual Are These Animal Die-Offs?
Share




Travel safe Kids <3


----------



## Gudj (Feb 25, 2011)

Miscategorized


----------



## uncivilize (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, but ALL of that is bullshit. Haven't you heard? Seen the billboards? Jesus is coming back; the rapture will take place on May 21, 2011, and God will destroy the world on October 21, 2011. wecanknow.com, get your facts straight.


----------



## Dylan Hanson (Feb 25, 2011)

Heres a couple things we should be more worried about.
If your around the gulf coast, 10s of thousands already sick. Long term health effects will lead to many getting and dying of cancer in the future.
The dollar. It will in all probability collapse by the end of 2012.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm just trying to get through today. That's enough for me.


----------



## Dameon (Feb 26, 2011)

About half of that is bullshit, the other half is nothing scary. Massive, strange animal die-offs have been happening all throughout the history of earth. Shit happens.

And seriously, astrological signs changing is supposed to be scary?

Research your shit for real before you get all terrified.


----------



## rationale (Feb 26, 2011)

I have doubts about the level of truth contained in those links, and am also inclined to think that much of it is bullshit. However, a real, provable conspiracy theory is that of the controlled demolitions that occurred on 9-11-01. Please note, I am not a reactionary libertarian, and I have several fundamental disagreements with Alex Jones. Still, this doesn't change the facts, presented lucidly and conclusively by other more rational and intelligent individuals, such as here by Richard Gage: 9/11: Blueprint for Truth - 2008 Edition | Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 26, 2011)

empires rise and fall... populations rise and fall... everything must end, its how nature goes. time is a pendulum... dont be scared, embrace the fact that we too are mortal and have a light at the end of the tunnel of our exsistance. i mean really, did you really think wed last much longer? there is nothing and i repeat... nothing we can do about any of those things... so why fucking dwell and pain over it? enjoy what we have... and when shit does go down... enjoy the ability to o.d. on your favorite drug so as to not suffer from radioactivity or cancer or falling-bird-on-head syndrome. shoot zombies. be ninja to avoid being shot. what have you... gotta take life in stride, even when life is ending before your eyes.


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 27, 2011)

Uncle Mom said:


> I'm just trying to get through today. That's enough for me.



agreed...


----------



## MrD (Feb 27, 2011)

the worlds gone crazy....


----------



## wizehop (Feb 27, 2011)

Shits always been going on around the world, its just now we have the media to report it all. there is millions of recorded events through out history that if people would have known about back then they would be freaking out the same as now. The world has been going to hell in a hand basket since day one...but were still ticking just fine...if anything living better than ever!


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Mar 7, 2011)

........Not that I believe in most of that shit, I was curious if anyone would share other interesting stuff on these sorts of topics. Or if anyone would banter on about something intellectual........


----------



## quagRZ (Apr 24, 2011)

heres some cool info if you have herd of the philadelphia experiment.. THE PHILADELPHIA EXPERIMENT AND THE SECRETS OF MONTAUK


----------



## SleazeLightning (Apr 24, 2011)

check out the documentary "Collapse"...you can find it free streaming in a few places. Michael Ruppert is kinda wacky but generally the man. Also a new one called "END:CIV" based on Endgame by Derrick Jensen. the most certain and inevitable end of petroleum culture and its corollary dependencies is reason enough to learn how to live on your terms and learn how to diy...a lot of that other stuff (not to discount it) is just based on speculation and i've always operated on the principle of being able to PROVE IT! keep your mind open, but not so much that your brain falls out. word


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope all that shit and more comes to pass, fuck humuns idiotic fucking infestation, obsessed with its own seld image and dead set on dominance and convinced of its own smarts.
Humuns should fear, should fear change, and should mass suicide to save themselves from lack of showers and poverty.
Also the game.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 24, 2011)

It's so awesome to see someone else looking into everything. 
I've been posting links, to see what other people have to say about it, in the video section of the forum.
If I've educated myself correctly, shit should be real shitty, for society, by the end of this year.


----------



## Heron (Apr 24, 2011)

LeatherTrampGypsy said:


> ........Not that I believe in most of that shit, I was curious if anyone would share other interesting stuff on these sorts of topics. Or if anyone would banter on about something intellectual........


 
we're all gonna die


----------



## Nelco (Apr 24, 2011)

Other info stuff:
http://squattheplanet.com/general-d...s/13751-u-s-nuke-sites-information-links.html


http://squattheplanet.com/general-d...er/13635-general-looked-over-information.html


----------



## Nelco (Apr 24, 2011)

This is one of the better links:
THE END OF THE WORLD


----------



## Nelco (Apr 24, 2011)

Diagaro said:


> I hope all that shit and more comes to pass, fuck humuns idiotic fucking infestation, obsessed with its own seld image and dead set on dominance and convinced of its own smarts.
> Humuns should fear, should fear change, and should mass suicide to save themselves from lack of showers and poverty.
> Also the game.



Thats how I feel about it.


----------



## SleazeLightning (Apr 24, 2011)

sweet satan below it'll be the rich fukkin .001%ers and the bushwhackin' crustie/marginalized populations who even stand a chance against this shit...maybe a few odd permaculturalists and of course baller ass indiginous too.

i just hope there are enough real folks left to wrench up the works when the bill and melinda wolfpack tries to rise from the ashes...hear me??


----------



## bacongator (Apr 24, 2011)

today is about sweet baby jebus ha


----------



## SleazeLightning (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## SleazeLightning (Apr 24, 2011)

fuck...pic didn't work. anyway jesussux jus sayin'


----------



## Nelco (Apr 25, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/2w8oPPbwTbI[/video]


----------



## Nelco (Apr 25, 2011)

There's a lot of info video's from the hopi, on youtube, but I don't want to keep posting stuff and take over the thread.
Rich folks don't really have a chance. 
They're to dependent on what "things" can do for them, instead of what they do for themslves on a raw level.
[video]http://youtu.be/3P_a_U8VRXE[/video]


----------



## SleazeLightning (Apr 25, 2011)

I usually tend to agree; however, I hold the belief that the richest of the rich know exactly what's coming, know all about peak oil, and are making plans for themselves while they continue to assrape everyone else. Idea being that if the supergazillionaires can hoard enough to weather the collapse then some of them will be able to make it long enough to rebuild after the human population is cut down back below carrying capacity. Not saying it's good (emphatically and without hesitation it's NOT), but not all capitalists are dumb enough to ignore the mounting evidence that things are going to change radically in the not-too-distant future.

For the rest of us, well if you have the knowledge then you have at least _some_ power over your own condition and those in your sphere of influence. In the immortal words of Jesse Michaels, "...we are forewarned. Nothing can be changed except ourselves. There's a freeze-up coming." Fuckin'-A.

Anyway, just offering up another POV...


----------



## Nelco (Apr 25, 2011)

SleazeLightning said:


> I usually tend to agree; however, I hold the belief that the richest of the rich know exactly what's coming, know all about peak oil, and are making plans for themselves while they continue to assrape everyone else. Idea being that if the supergazillionaires can hoard enough to weather the collapse then some of them will be able to make it long enough to rebuild after the human population is cut down back below carrying capacity. Not saying it's good (emphatically and without hesitation it's NOT), but not all capitalists are dumb enough to ignore the mounting evidence that things are going to change radically in the not-too-distant future.
> 
> For the rest of us, well if you have the knowledge then you have at least _some_ power over your own condition and those in your sphere of influence. In the immortal words of Jesse Michaels, "...we are forewarned. Nothing can be changed except ourselves. There's a freeze-up coming." Fuckin'-A.
> 
> Anyway, just offering up another POV...



Thats their plan...keep power, but if we don't give them power, than they have nones.


----------



## SleazeLightning (Apr 25, 2011)

they're gonna continue their bullshit whether we choose to GIVE THEM power or not...what we really gotta learn how to do is _TAKE THE POWER AWAY._

...preferably loudly and with guns.


----------



## SleazeLightning (Apr 25, 2011)

...or bear arms (raaAAAARRR!!!)


----------



## Nelco (Apr 26, 2011)

SleazeLightning said:


> ...or bear arms (raaAAAARRR!!!)



than we would be the same as them..and you can't get power from mistook power..we just gotta evolve or something..or die off and quit fucking everything up..who knows..i guess we'll find out whats going to happen.
guns are like dicks..everytime they shoot off, another misfortune is born.


----------



## Nelco (May 3, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/K4wbE4fpiWQ[/video]


----------



## Nelco (May 3, 2011)

quagRZ said:


> heres some cool info if you have herd of the philadelphia experiment.. THE PHILADELPHIA EXPERIMENT AND THE SECRETS OF MONTAUK



[video]http://mikephilbin.blogspot.com/2009/07/monarch-new-phoenix-program-microwave.html[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 363 (May 5, 2011)

I', not to sure that I buy anything in those links. I do agree though that a plague or something would be healthy for the human race and the planet. 

I'm quite pessimistic about the economic future of the U.S. though. We're over $14 trillion in debt, and Ben Bernanke has been printing dollars like crazy. The dollar will be toilet paper in no time, and I am pretty sure the U.S. is going down Soviet style. How soon? I have no idea.


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

they're letting people put us in debt with credit cards


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

another pov [video]http://youtu.be/41efCuDM5M8[/video]


----------



## Nelco (May 11, 2011)

delete


----------

